# In the dark about MARFIED Controsoil!?



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

what is controsoil? or bright well?

I think we are in the dark about it because most of us only know about the most popular names in the hobby, which around here are basically ADA


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.controsoil.com/

Water softening aqua soil. Though I'm not sure if it has the same nutrient qualities like ADA Aqua Soil.



> Marfied CONTRO Soil III	KONTOROSOIRU is: “Multifunctional soil is made from natural soil”. Black or brown, Normal 5mm or Powder 3mm, suitable for toninas as it lowers GH and maintaines pH~6.5 for a long time.
> Tests – see NatureSoil. New ver.III is in silver bag.


http://bialix.com/amania/Chapters/Tech/sub-aquasoils_en.html


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Monster Fish said:


> http://www.controsoil.com/
> 
> Water softening aqua soil. Though I'm not sure if it has the same nutrient qualities like ADA Aqua Soil.
> 
> ...


I will probably just stick with ADA because it is basically the same price.
All I know is that they are both made from Japanese dirt, which is way better than the dirt in the southwest. 

But it is a good alternative to Brightwell, because it is the same thing. Supposedly, and this is coming from Orlando at GLA, it is Brightwell, Nutasoil, columbo, and several other brands. He didn't mention ADA. I am sure Amano puts some extra love in his soil, but I could be wrong.

Either way it is a good option for people living in the US. 

Brightwell is the "High end" Reefer brand. Really it is a good brand, but pretty damn expensive.

Nice link to the different Aquasoils! I actually have that bookmarked! Haha. I remember reading that and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## brad.harper.9 (May 8, 2014)

Hopefully not a dumb question, but can you cap this with sand or do you use it by itself?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You use it by itself.


----------

